# Schutzhund Club in Central Cali.



## Ronin864 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was thinking of joining this club. BVDT (Big Valley Dog Training) in Delhi CA owned by Joel Monroe. Has anyone ever heard of Joel Monroe? If so what do you think of him and his training methods? He seems reputable, but not sure since I am new to schutzhund.


----------



## Ronin864 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well...no response yet...lol 
How about this question. Does anyone know of any schutzhund clubs in central california. I found a couple and was wondering if anyone knows of any other clubs. I've found BVDT and Way Out West. I am willing to drive a couple of hours if need be (2 hours max one way). The only problem with the club i mentioned is that they only train on weekdays and i can not make it to the field on time due to work and distance. I am in Fresno CA. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

